

Quantum Algorithms via Linear Algebra - signa11
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2014/12/06/quantum-algorithms-via-linear-algebra-2/

======
bootload
_"... One thing important to us is that the book should look and feel like a
linear algebra text. ..."_

good to read, for the linear algebra alone.

 _"... what has really been driving the surge are quantum algorithms, which by
our expectant understanding of Nature promise to accomplish tasks beyond the
feasibility of our abundant classical computers ...."_

anyone got an idea of what problems (aside from passwd cracking)?

~~~
abdullahkhalids
There are three main types of problems on which quantum computers outperform
classical computers

1\. Searching an unsorted list. (boring)

2\. Factorizing numbers - generally the hidden subgroup problem. This one is
interesting because it breaks certain classical cryptographic schemes. (just
shift to different crypto schemes)

3\. The one that is really interesting is the ability to simulate certain
quantum systems efficiently. (it doesn't look from the contents that these
guys are discussing these algorithms). The ability to simulate quantum systems
efficiently has promising applications in biological systems, chemistry and
condensed matter physics. These applications have the potential to create
structural changes in human civilizations on the scale that the classical
computer revolution had.

For example, drug design today proceeds by a lot of trial and error and
experimentation. This is because of our inability to simulate cellular
processes by using classical computers. Quantum computers might be able to
make some of these simulations feasible, both in terms of time and economics.
It is only currently a 'might' because on the one hand we have had continuous
improvements in quantum simulation algorithms, we have also realized that
certain problems cannot even be solved feasibly by even quantum computers.
Future progress in the field of quantum algorithms will tell us which side of
the fence we land on.

~~~
bootload
_"... The one that is really interesting is the ability to simulate certain
quantum systems efficiently. ... applications have the potential to create
structural changes in human civilizations on the scale that the classical
computer revolution had. ..."_

@abdullahkhalids, thx for answering a simple Q. Excellent summary & can see
why there's a lot of interest in this area.

------
mlubin
Some light reading for my next long flight.

